# [gelöst] cups drucker probleme

## Christian99

Hallo, ich wollte heut mal wieder drucken, und da ging mein drucker nicht mehr. macht nix, dachte ich, kam ja schon öfter vor, also löschen und neu hinzufügen. aber unter lokale drucker wird nur "cups-pdf" und "scsi drucker" angezeigt. nix von usb (hab einen usb-drucker epson dx3850).

was muss ich da machen? sonst war immer sowas wie usbport noch dabei.

usblp modul ist geladen, lsusb zeigt an:

Bus 004 Device 003: ID 04b8:0818 Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus CX3700/CX3800/DX3800

und mtink funktioniert auch, /dev/usblp0 ist vorhanden.

achja, das dx3850 steht außen drauf, aber sämtliche tools sagen dx3800, also ist es wohl doch nur ein dx3800. nur so falls es verwirrung gibt.

Schon mal danke,

ChristianLast edited by Christian99 on Sun Jul 18, 2010 7:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## spirou

Das hatte ich auch. Schau mal in die Logdatei, da steht wahrscheinlich was von "Format application/pdf not supported" oder so ähnlich. Ich hab keine echte Lösung gefunden außer die neuere Version aus ~amd64 zu installieren (1.4.4). Also =net-print/cups-1.4.4 ~amd64 in die package.keywords und emerge cups. Danach hat es bei mir wieder getan.

----------

## Christian99

naja, 1.4.4 hab ich sowieso schon und das problem ist ja, dass ich den (etwas vorschnell) gelöschten drucker nicht wieder einrichten kann, weil es kein auswahlmöglichkeit für usb-drucker gibt.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> usblp modul ist geladen

  Das könnte bei cups-1.4 das Problem sein...

cups-1.4 nutzt ein eigenes USB Subsystem, daher sollte das kernel-interne usblp Modul nicht geladen sein.

Also usblp entweder Blacklisten oder am besten ganz aus dem Kernel entfernen.

/edit:

Schau auch mal hier

----------

## Christian99

Super, das entfernen von usblp hat geholfen. Könnte man das nicht nach dem emergen von cups 1.4 mit hinschreiben? (oder hab ich das nur überlesen?)

Vielen Dank!!

----------

## Josef.95

Na prima,

da waren schon so einige Leute drüber gestolpert...  :Wink: 

Und nein, soweit ich gesehen hab gibt es da leider noch keine postinstall message die darauf hinweist.

Falls dich die ganze cups-1.4 Story noch interessiert siehe zb auch  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=285166

Magst du evtl. noch ein solved oder gelöst Präfix vor den Titel setzen?!

----------

## Christian99

achja, klar. hatte ich vergessen...

----------

## bas89

Da hat ja jemand ein gepatchtes ebuild reingestellt, wird das auch in den Portage-Tree eingeführt?

----------

